# Sargent EC325PSU



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know whether the above Sargent PSU can be controlled via a remote? I've seen a layout diagram in a magazine which seems to include one.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No idea! :roll:

I'm intrigued though - why would you want a remote, and what functions would you like to control with it . . . other than switching the pump off *after *you are all snugged up in bed and forgot to do it before you got in!! 8O :roll:

Sounds interesting, whatever you have in mind!

DABs will know if it's possible! 

Dave


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

You can control the outside light with a remote if you have the controller that I think is an extra cost.

Andy


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Good Morning,

You can purchase a Remote Lighting pack that connects to the Control Panel - It enables you to turn the Power and Entry/Awning light on/off remotely. Many customers have found this in-valuable when walking back to their motorhome on a dark night.

Link Below: -
http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/eshop328964.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop328964/Products/WB3021

Kind Regards,

Clive


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't think I'll swap it for my heating remote. 

Last orders at the pub? Better get the van warm for when we get back 

Dave


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

The function of the remote awning light may not be of interest to the OP as AutoTrail awning lights function when you activate the opening of the habitation door. It automatically opens the door, switches on the awning and step light and moves the door step to the outward/open position

Stewart


----------

